# sigma 70-210 UC with DSLR



## mentos_007

hi.. my friend just borrowed me sigma 70-210 UC to canon... I wonder... if it's gonna work with DSLR (350d)... I'm afraid to check  so if you;ve checked tell me please what happened!


----------



## mentos_007

ok I tried... 
now I need to know what to do:
the lens works pretty well at the apperture 4-5.6 (so the widest apperture), but when I changed it to something like f/8 or smaller I got an error 99. 
Now, I know that mostly I'll be shooting at 4-5.6 when everything is ok and I love wide appertures. But is it safe to the camera?


----------



## Digital Matt

It's not going to hurt the camera, but to work properly, it will probably need to be resent to Sigma and have a new chip put in to work with newer cameras.


----------



## mentos_007

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> It's not going to hurt the camera, but to work properly, it will probably need to be resent to Sigma and have a new chip put in to work with newer cameras.



do you know anything about the cost of it? Because if I'm to spend a few $$ I think that I should save up for about 2-3 months and buy even 70-300 or 55-200 basic lens...


----------



## Digital Matt

I have no idea what the cost is.  My advice would be to just save up and buy a GOOD lens, like the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## LaFoto

I have the Sigma  1:4-5.6 DG 70-300mm lens and am reasonably happy with it. I say it is my incompetence in photography if this lens does not produce the pics I want, not the lens. 

There are better lenses, of course.
Like the ones Raymond or Peter use.
But who can afford those!?!?
I got this new (second of the same kind) Sigma lens for &#8364;169,- only a couple of days before we flew to New York. At a Media Markt, I think... yes. In Hamburg-Harburg. I remember now.


----------



## ShutteredEye

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I have the Sigma  1:4-5.6 DG 70-300mm lens and am reasonably happy with it. I say it is my incompetence in photography if this lens does not produce the pics I want, not the lens.
> 
> There are better lenses, of course.
> Like the ones Raymond or Peter use.
> But who can afford those!?!?
> I got this new (second of the same kind) Sigma lens for 169,- only a couple of days before we flew to New York. At a Media Markt, I think... yes. In Hamburg-Harburg. I remember now.



I have the same lense, but Quantaray.  It sucks.  I hate it.  I wish I had my $179 back.  I will never buy a "cheap" lense again.  I can tell a HUGE difference in the sharpness!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I do know that with my Nikon D50, you cannot change the aperture manually, it has to be set at the highest f/number and locked there, then changed through the camera - or else the camera gives an error message.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I just goggled &#8220;Canon error 99&#8221; seem to be some uncertainness what the error means. But most conmen answer is that the contacts between the lens and camera are dirty, I your case it would like be the contacts on the lens need cleaning. 

This site recommend cleaning them with a pencil erases.
http://www.richardsnotes.org/archives/2005/04/29/50mm-lens-contact-points/


----------



## Digital Matt

You'll get an error99 if you use a 3rd party lens that is not made to newer digital standards.  I've never heard of it happening with older Canon EF lenses, but with Sigma and Tamrons it does happen.  I bought a Sigma 50mm 2.8 macro, and it works fine on my Eos 50, but gives an error 99 on my 20D.


----------



## mentos_007

but if I shoot for a couple of times it won't harm the camera???


----------



## Digital Matt

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> but if I shoot for a couple of times it won't harm the camera???



It's not going to harm it at all.  It's just getting the signals crossed.


----------



## mentos_007

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> It's not going to harm it at all.  It's just getting the signals crossed.



great... well I mean that it is great that my camera is safe. I'll try the lens on those setting where it works fine, but even though I'll save up for a better zoom


----------



## mentos_007

well.. I'm afraid that I'll stop using it... yesterday I went out with my camera nad friend, I tooka bout 15 photos then I saw "error 99" blinking on my camera! oopss... I didn't change anything! I mounted my kit lens and everything worked perfectly... the went back to sigma... took again about 15 pics and I saw an error again..  i think I need to save up for canon tele lens


----------

